# Fujairah Camping Info



## Sarazoied

Planning an overnight camping trip over the weekend.

-Is Fujairah (Snoopy Island/Sandy Beach) still legal for overnight camping? Any issues about alcohol?

-I understand that they have opened up a new road to get to Snoopy Island. Anyone traveled there recently?

There's not much information on Google. All the archives are back dated to 2 years ago..


----------



## fudzzz

Hey Sarazoied,

Did you go on that camping trip? If so, can you give an update of your experience? I'm planning on going camping in that area next week and had similar queries to the ones you posted.

Cheers.


----------



## Sarazoied

Hi Fudzz,

Yeah, we did go camping in Fujairah. There were no hassles even though there were a few people there. 

There's a map to the Fujairah Rotana Hotel which is right next to the Beach. I'll look it up and send it to you later.

There's a few things that I would suggest:-

(1) Drive a 4x4 / Jeep as the sand can be very soft and inexperienced drivers can get stuck easily.

(3) It can get extremely cold at night, so take warm clothes

(4) In the morning even though it was cold, the water was very warm.

(5) A can be consumed but not in the open, so don't be too conspicuous. 

Hope this helps


----------



## fudzzz

Cool, thanks for the reply!

So I can set up camp anywhere on the beach? 

I may also go hike up about 30 minutes into the mountains and set up camp there. Just need to know if it's allowed.


----------



## Sarazoied

fudzzz said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply!
> 
> So I can set up camp anywhere on the beach?
> 
> I may also go hike up about 30 minutes into the mountains and set up camp there. Just need to know if it's allowed.


Yeah, you can pretty much setup anywhere. I've noticed that some mountain areas are cordoned off, but perhaps check with the hotels in the area (Sandy Beach / Fujairah Rotana / Le Meridien AL Aqah), they might be able to give you more info on hiking etc.


----------



## Sarazoied

We also setup a Tent on the beach, which was quite useful.


----------



## adeek007

*snoopy island*



Sarazoied said:


> Planning an overnight camping trip over the weekend.
> 
> -Is Fujairah (Snoopy Island/Sandy Beach) still legal for overnight camping? Any issues about alcohol?
> 
> -I understand that they have opened up a new road to get to Snoopy Island. Anyone traveled there recently?
> 
> There's not much information on Google. All the archives are back dated to 2 years ago..



Sir hello i need to know how much i have to pay to reach snoopy island and is there any snorkiling fecility if i don't have any kit


----------



## Jynxgirl

adeek007 said:


> Sir hello i need to know how much i have to pay to reach snoopy island and is there any snorkiling fecility if i don't have any kit


Hello sir. 

You can swim out to snoopy island area if you are a strong swimmer or you can go to the hotel and pay to use their beach facility to get closer. Nothing directly around it. You will have to either get it prior, or I do believe (but never went to the hotel so not 100% sure) you can rent from the hotel if you pay to use their facilities.


----------

